# Custom Reel



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering if someone could make a reel for me or has one possible to sell. Either a penn or mitchell I would like. I plan on using it for fresh and salt water for kings/cobia off the pier and back at home for the fall and spring salmon runs. If anyone could build me a reel that has big line capacity with good drag to stop the bigger runs let me know!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Blazerz65 said:


> I was wondering if someone could make a reel for me or has one possible to sell. Either a penn or mitchell I would like. I plan on using it for fresh and salt water for kings/cobia off the pier and back at home for the fall and spring salmon runs. If anyone could build me a reel that has big line capacity with good drag to stop the bigger runs let me know!


Get in touch with Pompano Joe here on the forums. He can probably make you anything you can dream of & he's very reasonable!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 706z for sale. $140


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a very nice duracoated Green Penn 706 with a custom aluminum billet spool and a new spare green spool in the box at Broxon's Outdoors in Navarre. Broxon's also has a near mint Penn 706Z for $200 with a brand new out of the box Gold aluminum spool. Only thing that makes this reel used is it was on a rod for a couple months and fished only a few times. It is nice and tight and not a loose rattle like some.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Custom 302*

Blazer65,
If you want a custom 302, that is no problem. I can make anything you want and more. Here are a few 302s I have done in duracoat.

Rick


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Squidder...good to see your post. Thought you had died man! Great looking reels, as usual.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Custom 302*

Hi Joe! 
Glad to hear from you too! Been out of town for 60 days or so. Back now and back in action! Let me know if you need anything. Thx for the welcome back again!

Rick C.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Squidder said:


> Blazer65,
> If you want a custom 302, that is no problem. I can make anything you want and more. Here are a few 302s I have done in duracoat.
> 
> Rick


If ya don't mind me asking how much would a paint job like that cost?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*custom 302*

To duracoat the reel like in the picture would be around $125. This includes all prep and finish work. All you have to do is get me the reel. When you get it back it is ready to fish.

Rick C.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Squidder I want all my parts back..!!!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Can you duracoat newer reels like the spheros or would the coating make it too tight? Not looking to do anything now but could be interesting int he future.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ What he said. Those are really cool.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Startzc,
I believe you can duracoat newer reels provided the parts are prepped correctly. I usually get orders for the older reels to be done.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*custom reel*



Ocean Master said:


> Squidder I want all my parts back..!!!


 
Hi Ocean Master! 
I would be more than happy to do that except I only have 2 handles left for the 710. The other parts I repainted, built up reels and donated. I am looking for rods now to donate. 

Rick


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Hi Ocean Master!
> I would be more than happy to do that except I only have 2 handles left for the 710. The other parts I repainted, built up reels and donated. I am looking for rods now to donate.
> 
> Rick


 
Hey Rick I was just kidding..!!!


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Custom 302*



Ocean Master said:


> Hey Rick I was just kidding..!!!


 
Ocean Master,
If you do need anything, let me know. I am pretty good at finding older parts. Take care and good to hear from you!

Rick C


----------

